

How can I grab the video for roundness region? - henryjhone


======
Lisa02
There are a number of ways to take screen shots on a Macintosh using the OS-X
operating system. To take a screenshot of the entire screen simply hit COMMAND
and SHIFT and the number 3 at the same time. This will create a PNG file and
place it on your desktop.

To take a screenshot of a part of the screen hit COMMAND and SHIFT and the
number 4. This will put a box on your screen with handles. Select the part of
the screen you want and release the mouse button and a screen shot will be
saved to your desktop.

To take a screenshot of an open window, hit COMMAND and SHIFT and the number
4. Then hit the space key and click on the open window to take your shot. To
save a file to the clipboard use the same control sequence but also click the
CONTROL key. This will save the window, whole screen or part of the screen to
the clipboard.

Finally there is a lot of free image capture software for your Mac. One of my
favorites is this Screenshot capture for Mac. Not only does Mac screenshot
capture allows you to capture screens but you can add text, objects and arrows
to your capture and save it in a variety of formats. Source(s):
<http://macscreenshots.com/screenshotcapture_mac.html>

------
maliya
you can try the onde screen capture for mac.
<http://macscreenshots.com/index.html>

